
Weekly Robotics #70 - msadowski
https://weeklyrobotics.com/weekly-robotics-70
======
creative-coder
Thanks for sharing. What is the background of the author ? Not very clear from
the /About page

~~~
msadowski
Thanks for the feedback, will try to make the about page clearer in the
future.

My background is Robotics (studied Mechatronics on university). Currently
mostly focusing on software part of robotics through Robot Operating System. I
work as a robotics consultant/contractor/freelancer.

Hope that clears it a bit :)

